# free FE resource material links



## GTE_Admin (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello Forum,

This is my first post here. I am glad that I have been introduced to the FE/EIT community.

I am trying to assemble a website which will put all resources for FE/EIT exam together. If you have a few minutes to spare, please go to www.GTEservices.com

Login:demo

Password:demo (lowercase)

I am collecting preparation material from my collegues and also listing some links which point to university resources.

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks,

_GTE Admin.

www.GTEservices.com

P.S.: If anyone is interested, please solve a couple of sample problems from the site and let me know the answers. I will add solutions after getting a couple of solutions.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

so how long will that be "free" ?

Looks like a nice set up, most of us here are PE seekers, but there are a couple of FE folks...


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks. Im preparing for the FE so Ill go check it out.


----------



## Hill William (Sep 13, 2006)

If we were like "the other board", we would have to remove this thread b/c we get jealous if someone would go to another site for prep or discussion, right?? :banhim: 

:"the other board":


----------



## GTE_Admin (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW !!

Within a couple of hours and three replies...Thanks !!

1. How long it will be free? :

Answer: The original idea of this website was to create drafting training material like AutoCAD and Inventor. I still have some of the tests there. I no longer teach CAD, plus I guess you have to pay to use the software even for training/demonstration purpose. So scrapped that idea.

The web hosting expenses are paid annually till February'07. Unless, the site becomes extremely popular, I really don't have to pay anyone extra for hosting.

I may add google ads just to make money..

If someone wants to pay me, that's cool..

Thanks for your responses...


----------



## GeigerBC (Sep 15, 2006)

I like. I noticed there was a Kansas State University one on there for Dynamics. Sweet. Go KSU.

Anyway, under Chemistry&gt;Acids&amp;Bases&gt;Table there is no problem currently like the others. Just blank.

:claps:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2006)

going to move this to FE forum just to make sure no one misses it....


----------



## GeigerBC (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, somebody posted already? Anyway, I think I have (or at least I hope I do) the asnwer to the Engineering Mechanics&gt;Concurrent force systems&gt;Static Equilibrium/Lami's theorem problem

Simal Solve.....oh shoot. We can't use those calculators on the test can we. I hate that. Anyway, it's just more algebra but equations are: Using TL as the tension in T1 and TR as the one on the right:

Sum of the forces equal 0 in both cases, I just moved the terms slightly already.

Y direction: 300=TL*sin(45) + TR*sin(40)

X direction: TL*cos(45)=TR*cos(40)

Which gives you answers of TL = 230.691 N and TR = 212.942 N.


----------



## GTE_Admin (Sep 15, 2006)

Mr. GeigerBC,

Thank you very much for your input.

That answer is correct, although the solution I got from other instructor uses sine rule just like the one in vectors.

I have got a couple of answers from the creators of the problems. If anyone is solving those problems, please post them here, and I will try my best to verify those answers.

Let me check with the college whether I can scan and post the solutions also on the website. Please stay tuned.

Thanks,

_GTE_Admin

www.GTEservices.com


----------



## GTE_Admin (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry that pH value link was broken, fixed that. Here is the question from that page:

pH Value:

Hand soap, being a base substance will have a pH of:

a. 0

b. Less than 7

c. More than 7

d. 7


----------

